# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Các bác ở đà nẵng cho em hỏi

## phuocminhhoa

có bác nào bít ở đà nẵng chỗ nào có bán sắt hộp 100x100x10 không vậy? Bác nào bít thì cho em xin ít thông tin. Em cám ơn.

----------

